# www.sheer-insanity.de



## Acciddiamond (17. März 2013)

Die lustig nette Gilde sucht nach Palas und Schamies 

Wir Steirisch Kärtnerisch Schweizerisches und Deutsches Deutsch sprechenden Gilde suchen nach Euch !! Wir sind eine ständig wachsende gilde die spass am zummanspielen mitbringt kein zwang !! Unsere Gildenbank platzt aus allen nähten !! bei uns kannst und wirst du dich wohl fühlen ! Keine riesengilde ! Bei uns ist das Ts belebt und auch der Gildenchannel ! Es sind natüröich auch alle anderen willkommen jeder Klasse und jedem level !schließt euch uns an und ihr werdet spass haben ! www.sheer-insanity.de


----------



## Felix^^ (17. März 2013)

Was sind Plas?


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (17. März 2013)

gibt es bei euch auch kekse?


----------

